# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  How do i use the if command

## UnknownKnight

I'm trying to make a sheet to optimize a build for a game but I can not get the command to work can someone please help me I made a google spreadsheet as well in case someone here would be willing to take some time to actually show me how to do it.

----------


## UnknownKnight

please help I've been trying to figure this out for days

----------


## RocketExcel

Hi UnknownKnight,

What specifically are you trying to accomplish? Can you post a link to the spreadsheet that you are referring to?

Thanks,
RocketExcel

----------


## alansidman

Your request is fairly vague.  Is this what you are looking for:http://www.techonthenet.com/excel/formulas/if.php

Please review the rules you agreed to.  Pay particular attention to bumping threads.  We are all volunteers here and expect you to wait 24 hours before bumping a thread.

----------


## UnknownKnight

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing
There you go rocket :D

----------


## RocketExcel

Ok, so what are you trying to accomplish there? The result that you have there now in cell D4 - how is it different from what you want?

----------


## UnknownKnight

i want it to change when i put a different number into vigor but i dont want to have to keep going into the formula and changing it

----------


## UnknownKnight

how would i do that?

----------


## RocketExcel

Is vigor the only parameter you want to change?

----------


## UnknownKnight

well eventually i will have them all there but i figure if i can figure out how to do it for vigor i can do it for everything else as well

----------


## UnknownKnight

they are all calculated about the same way

----------


## RocketExcel

Here you go: =if(A16="Ring of Life",vlookup(B7,Test!$A$1:$G$91,5,0),vlookup(B7,Test!$A$1:$G$91,3,0))

----------


## UnknownKnight

could u explain what that does? :P

----------


## UnknownKnight

Ooooooo i see now

----------


## RocketExcel

Put this in D4. For D5, use this: =if(A16="Ring of Life",vlookup(B7,Test!$A$1:$G$91,4,0),vlookup(B7,Test!$A$1:$G$91,2,0))

If A16="Ring of Life", it goes to the Test worksheet, searches for appropriate vigor in column A, notes the row of that vigor, and returns a value in column #4 from that row (which is column D). Otherwise, it does the same, but picks a value from column #2 (B)

----------


## RocketExcel

You can also check out this link explaining some basic formulas like IF and VLOOKUP, in case helpful: http://www.rocketexcel.com/most-usef...and-functions/

----------


## UnknownKnight

Thank you for the link

----------

